
Ask HN: How do you build a site with cleartext passwords these days? - japhyr
I teach high school, and a number of the services we use store passwords in cleartext. I think some services do this because they think it&#x27;s good for teachers to be able to tell students their passwords when they&#x27;ve forgotten them, and some do it out of poor technical practice.<p>I&#x27;m most familiar with Django, where you&#x27;d have to roll your own user management system to even implement cleartext passwords. I imagine most modern frameworks manage passwords better than storing them in cleartext.<p>My question is, how does someone build a website these days using cleartext passwords. What frameworks are people using where they end up using cleartext passwords?
======
gus_massa
[Horror story.] Last year I fill the registration form for a physics
conference. I decide to use a silly easy throwaway password. After hitting
submit, the confirmation page showed the password and a few minutes later I
got an email with my password.

------
saghm
Probably not the answer you're looking for, but could you just build in a
reset password functionality that you could manually trigger instead of
telling users the passwords?

